# Dromoland Castle / CastleMartyr Offer



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

Dromoland Castle in Clare and CastleMartyr in Cork are offering a new special offer from today.

Cost is €97pps deluxe accommodation including full breakfast. Minimum stay 2 nights, 1 night stay per hotel.

Max two adults.

Valid til 31st May 2009, stays from 02 April - 31 May.

[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2009)

Thanks - they're plugging it heavily on the telly ads.

They seem determined to make the CastleMartyr acquisition work


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2009)

...but you can't arrive on a Friday or Saturday.
Ashford Cashle is cheaper.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks - they're plugging it heavily on the telly ads.


 
I havent seen any ads, but then again I dont watch a lot of TV. I got an email from them, so I thought I'd share


----------

